# Russell and the kitten



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Love it when they sleep on the kitties


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Russell seems like such a sweetheart. I want to hug him and kiss his little nose.



SnorPuddel said:


> Love it when they sleep on the kitties


At my house, it's usually the other way around.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Marian said:


> Russell seems like such a sweetheart. I want to hug him and kiss his little nose.
> 
> 
> 
> At my house, it's usually the other way around.


I so agree, I'm just in love w/ Russell. Those pics are adorable. Neither of my dogs want the cats anywhere near them when sleeping.


----------

